# best macro lens for newborn detail shots



## sarisotta_21 (Aug 9, 2013)

Im needing suggestions on for shooting newborn detail shots like eye lashes toes etc would like one that has vr thanks


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 9, 2013)

Since macro lenses do indeed take pictures of fine detail, no one can suggest a lens unless you mention what camwera you use and your budget.

or, alternatively,

*you could actually do a web search for yourself on macro lens reviews and actually answer your own question rather than depending on the random opinion of passersby who may only have shot one lens in their life.
*


----------



## that1guy (Aug 17, 2013)

Canon 100mm f/2.8 L


----------



## sarisotta_21 (Aug 28, 2013)

Why thank u for the "useful" info as always on this forum why does everyone say just google it ? Is this not a forum to get help and suggestions? And as far as equipment its on my profile if u absolutely needed it


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 28, 2013)

Let me respond in some sort of clear list and short sentences.



why do you need a macro lens to take pictures of children? Clearly you are confused about the defining characteristics of a macro lens and what it actually is used for.
One says thank you for the effort the other person took to respond. Just as I would thank someone who held a door even though I am capable of opening the door myself.
yes, of course someone needs to know what camera you are planning to use, so that, if they chose to answer you, the lens would be compatible. Would you buy shoes over the Internet without specifying the size?
yes, it is important to know what you want to spend.  If that doesn't make sense, you aren't old enough to buy things yet.
and last, why do we tell people to do a web search. A forum is best used to get answers that are tailored to vague and un-quantifiable situations or comparisons where a simple search wouldn't suffice. By actually doing a search for facts, known quantities, you can the benefit from actual test results and formal comparisons rather than simple opinions from people who have no way to make comparisons between brands and models. When you do a search, you actually have the chance to learn something and you spare other people from doing the work you should be doing yourself.


----------



## modernbabyphoto (Oct 29, 2013)

If you shoot with Nikon, the 105mm/2.8 is my favorite, if you go to my site all my newborn shots are with this lens.


----------



## JohnS. (Oct 29, 2013)

sarisotta_21 said:


> Why thank u for the "useful" info as always on this forum why does everyone say just google it ? Is this not a forum to get help and suggestions? And as far as equipment its on my profile if u absolutely needed it



Well 1. questions like this get asked so frequently, a lot of people get tired of answering them. This is the internet. You can find almost anything on google. Anytime I want to know something, I'll search on google before posting on here. A lot people get offended if their question doesn't get answered right away because they're either lazy, impatient, or are used to being spoon fed And 2. You could've just posted your camera instead of replying with a post like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 29, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Since macro lenses do indeed take pictures of fine detail, no one can suggest a lens unless you mention what camwera you use and your budget.
> 
> or, alternatively,
> 
> ...



VR  = Nikon or canon


----------



## pgriz (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd consider a macro lens to be overkill for this.  As long as your lens is capable of close focusing, it should be fine.  Maybe even a medium telephoto.  The trick, of course, is focusing accuracy and depth-of-field.  If you're using ambient light, then the shutter speed may be much more of a contributor to fuzzy shots than the lens is.


----------

